# New Grower Questions



## BoneMan1000 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey all! I've been researching marijuana cultivation and I'm trying to decide how I want to approach this and what equipment to get. After much hand-wringing I arrived at an HTG 1000W (HPS) Grow Tent Kit and a Mother Keeper Complete System (T5):

[URLhxxp://www.htgsupply.com/Category-Complete-Grow-Kits.asp[/URL]

My thinking is that I can keep mothers in the smaller T5 tent as well as growing clones a couple feet tall before transferring them to the 1000W flowering tent. The T5 tent would just be for vegging and the bigger HPS setup just for flowering. I'm thinking that I can be continually growing clones and transferring them to the HPS tent and making room for more clones by harvesting, sort of a continual harvest. 

Does this seem doable to you guys, and is my choice of equipment decent for reaching my goal of harvesting as much weed as possible as fast as I can? Thanks.


----------



## Locked (Sep 23, 2011)

Welcome to MP....I wld read through this at your leisure as well....http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396

A lot of us keep moms and run perpetual.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 23, 2011)

I do a perpetual grow, but do not keep moms--I take clones from clones.    

IMO, if you go with that setup, you are going to need some upgrades.  I don't believe that I would buy a switchable ballast if I was only going to run HPS, although a digi ballast would be a nice upgrade. You really need a reflector that you can air cool--for a tent that size, I would go with a large air cooled reflector rather than a cooltube.  You are also going to need a better fan--it appears to be a duct booster fan, not a good enough fan.  For a 1000W light, I would recommend a 6" centrifuge fan of some kind--Vortex, Can, Eclipse, etc--another $100-170 on top of everything else.  It will also need a speed controller.  A lot of the stuff in that package is lower end and will need to be upgraded.  If you are a wise shopper, you may be able to get better for less purchasing things separately.

I am a huge fan of T5s for vegging.

I do not know how many plants you plant to run, but with a separate vegging space, I would run fewer larger plants, rather than a whole bunch of smaller clones--especially when you are first starting out.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for the link HL, and thanks for the warm welcome too!

I've read through a lot of that material, but there's a lot there that I haven't stumbled upon in my web surfing journey. I think I'm pretty much at the point where I just need to jump in, but I want to make sure there isn't a better equipment option that I'm missing. I know about MH for vegging, but from what I've read it seems that 6500k T5s would be cheaper as well as pretty effective. I'm thinking about running the T5s 24 hours. I want to get some White Widow seeds to start and then just cloning. 

Thanks again for the reading material!


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello Hemp Goddess! Reading some of your threads is what led me to conclude that T5s would be a good way to go.

Yes, I didn't get into the details of the 1000W grow kit, but I planned on upgrading to the 6" fan (with carbon filter) and the digital dimmable ballast. Where I'm confused though is if I went with, for example, the 6" cool tube reflector would I need to locate another fan or would the upgraded 6" fan and filter in the ventilation section hook into the cool tube? In the reflector upgrade section they list cool tubes (6 and 8 inches) but no fan or ductwork included. I'll only have one 6" fan to use with the filter. My question is will I need two fans for a cool tube set up, the 6" one for ventilation and another one for the cool tube? I hope this makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Sep 23, 2011)

"I would go with a large air cooled reflector rather than a cooltube. You are also going to need a better fan--it appears to be a duct booster fan, not a good enough fan. For a 1000W light, I would recommend a 6" centrifuge fan of some kind--Vortex, Can, Eclipse, etc--another $100-170 on top of everything else."

Ok, sorry HG, I read too quickly, is a "large air cooled reflector" a bat wing type? I just assumed you meant a cool tube, sorry for my haste.


----------



## Locked (Sep 23, 2011)

Air cooled hood>>>




Col Tube>>>>>


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Sep 23, 2011)

In the "customize your order" section under reflectors is there an adequate hood/ reflector in that list, and which one do you think is best? And I'm still not clear about the fan situation, would I need two fans, one for the reflector/ hood and one for ventilation and filtration (the 6" upgrade in the ventilation section)? Thanks.

hxxp://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTG-1000w-Grow-Tent-Kit.asp


----------



## Locked (Sep 23, 2011)

I use one 6 inch inline rated at about 450 cfm to do all the work in my 4x4x6.5 flower tent. The fan pulls the air through the cool tube/air cooled hood which creates negative pressure in the tent. The tent has passive intakes along the bottom. This is where your fresh cool air comes in. I vent the old CO2 depleted warm/hot air out a window.


----------



## Locked (Sep 23, 2011)

BoneMan1000 said:
			
		

> In the "customize your order" section under reflectors is there an adequate hood/ reflector in that list, and which one do you think is best?



Yeah at the bottom you can upgrade to either a cool tube or air cooled hood.

AIROFLOW Reflector  73.00

Straight 8 Reflector  61.00

Make sure they will fit your size bulb.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks HL. I'm trying to put together the best set up from all the options/ upgrades available from the HTG 1000W Grow Tent Kit. I already plan on upgrading to the best fan/ filter option but I'm not sure which reflector from the list is best. I could vent into my attic with no problem. Thanks.


----------



## Locked (Sep 23, 2011)

BoneMan1000 said:
			
		

> I could vent into my attic with no problem. Thanks.



Just be careful about mold.....I hve a Carbon Filter hanging in the tent on stand by in case it starts stinking too much but I hve yet to hve to use it.

Check out this >>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51857&highlight=tent+growers+club

It is a thread with a bunch of peeps tent set ups.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 23, 2011)

I would agree with everrything that THG says except for the reflector hood over the cool tube for lighting. This is just from my experience with the hoods. They are big and bulky, and they weigh alot, and often get in the way. And the weight of them wears out those cheap yo-yo hangers. However that is really not my problem with them. 

The hoods tend to have a light "footprint" that is only about 3'x3'(effective) when your plants are shorter and you want to pull the hood closer. If you keep the hood high that "footprint" opens up some. If you let your plants get tall, it becomes difficult to get light to the outer and lower parts of the plants as they will grow toward the center where the light is most effective.

The cooltube allows you to open up the "footprint" as wide as you want it without having to raise the light way up. And given the use of a 1000w light, you should be able to take advantage of the reflective sides of the tent to get light coverage to more places on the plants.

As a disclaimer to what I said, I have only used the midsized hoods and not the xxxlmagnum or big Kahuna hoods that are huge, so I don't know how their footprints are.

In that tent I would think that you could run one vortex fan connected to the exaust vent, then flex hose to your light hood, then flex hose to the carbon filter (or you can mount the carbon filter directly to the light). This would allow you to pull the air from the tent space out through the filter and at the same time through the light to cool it. You just leave the low vents open on the tent to allow air to be sucked in by the vacuum created by the exaust fan.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Just be careful about mold.....I hve a Carbon Filter hanging in the tent on stand by in case it starts stinking too much but I hve yet to hve to use it.
> 
> Check out this >>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51857&highlight=tent+growers+club
> 
> It is a thread with a bunch of peeps tent set ups.


 
Great, thanks, that looks like an excellent thread. I'll read through it before I try to ask more questions. Thanks again. Much appreciated.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> I would agree with everrything that THG says except for the reflector hood over the cool tube for lighting. This is just from my experience with the hoods. They are big and bulky, and they weigh alot, and often get in the way. And the weight of them wears out those cheap yo-yo hangers. However that is really not my problem with them.
> 
> The hoods tend to have a light "footprint" that is only about 3'x3'(effective) when your plants are shorter and you want to pull the hood closer. If you keep the hood high that "footprint" opens up some. If you let your plants get tall, it becomes difficult to get light to the outer and lower parts of the plants as they will grow toward the center where the light is most effective.
> 
> ...


 
Ok, lots to think about here lol.  The devil is always in the details LOL. I have more homework to do. Thanks for your help.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 23, 2011)

Having used both cooltubes and large reflectors, I would recommend the larger reflector.  IMO cooltubes work best for smaller spaces.  I have never seen any that spread the light as well as a large air cooled reflector.

Do not connect the filter unless or until you need it.  It cuts the cfm of your fan substantially.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Sep 23, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Having used both cooltubes and large reflectors, I would recommend the larger reflector. IMO cooltubes work best for smaller spaces. I have never seen any that spread the light as well as a large air cooled reflector.
> 
> Do not connect the filter unless or until you need it. It cuts the cfm of your fan substantially.


 
HG, thanks for the filter heads up. I was thinking that if I wanted air cooled lighting a cool tube was the only option. So a "large air cooled reflector" is like the top picture in HL's post #7? If so, Hushpuppy mentioned the weight factor, or maybe that's not the reflector you're talking about? I'd like to get this right the first time. Thanks.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Sep 23, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> hxxp://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=2001 this one is great if you have say a tent or something and really isnt that heavy, i have one for my 4x2 tent.
> 
> hxxp://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=7685 i have 2 of these for my flower space, they are pretty heavy but i love them and couldnt go with out them again. compared to HTGsupply stuff which is ok to start with these blow them away in terms of quality


 
Might this one be ok:

hXXp://www.htgsupply.com/Product-Big-Kahuna-Reflector.asp

It seems I could use it with the GrowBright 6" HV Fan & Filter Combo upgrade option?

I keep coming back to the 1000W HTG kit because I don't have confidence that I can put together something piecemeal from numerous sources. I figure a kit is designed so everything will work together, but I'm open to other options. Thanks for your help! Much appreciated.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Sep 23, 2011)

Also, I was wondering if it's a problem raising and lowering a cooled light setup with the duct work attached?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 23, 2011)

I prefer to keep my lights stationary and raise and lower my plants.  I have quite a collection of milk crates, buckets, plastic containers, etc, etc, to set plants on.  You really want to maintain an even canopy so you are going to have to raise and lower some plants anyway.

If you are more comfortable buying a setup like you are looking at, you should do that.  You may want to look into some other hangers though.  I think HL uses something called Sure-grip (?).


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 23, 2011)

BoneMan1000 said:
			
		

> Might this one be ok:
> 
> hXXp://www.htgsupply.com/Product-Big-Kahuna-Reflector.asp
> 
> ...



You will notice that I have edited your post.  We ask that no direct links be posted.  If you check Puffin's post that you quoted, you will notice that the "hppt" has been changed to "hxxp".


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Sep 23, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I prefer to keep my lights stationary and raise and lower my plants. I have quite a collection of milk crates, buckets, plastic containers, etc, etc, to set plants on. You really want to maintain an even canopy so you are going to have to raise and lower some plants anyway.
> 
> If you are more comfortable buying a setup like you are looking at, you should do that. You may want to look into some other hangers though. I think HL uses something called Sure-grip (?).


 
Oh yeah, raise the plants. Never thought of that . 

I'm definitely open to suggestions on retailers that offer better quality. Before I found HTG I was considering this 5' x 5' x 6.5' 600W Cooltube Soil System but exchanging the 600 watt HPS for a 1000, from BuyaGrowbox.com (the second system listed under the 5' x 5' Systems). But after posting here I'm not too enthused about cooltubes, and the only option seems to be an uncooled bat wing.

hxxp://www.buyagrowbox.com/comsystems.html

Lastly, I'm willing to spend whatever I need to spend so I can get properly set up right from the beginning, so any suggestions on better retailers would be appreciated. Thankyou HempGoddess.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey, like I said, I don't have any experience with the bigger hoods, but if you want to go that route I would get this one:

hxxp://www.discount-hydro.com/products/C.A.P.-XXXtreme-6-Reflector.html
Or this one:
hxxp://www.accessdiscounts.com/129712.html
I have ordered stuff from both of these places with good service and reasonable pricing. 

The Big Kahuna and big daddy from HTG look pretty good also. The Big Kahuna looks like the least expensive


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks fellas for the suggestions. I was wondering if it would be possible to just get a big reflector (not air cooled) and just suck the heat out of the tent with HTG's best 6" fan? I live in the northeast USA and I could keep my spare bedroom cool in the winter, because of the cold temps up here, and I could air condition the room in the summer. Just a thought. Thanks.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Sep 23, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> just get the aircooled, youll be kicking yourself later. i seriously doubt just venting the tent will work espcially when your talking 1000 watt bulbs. i learned this the hard way


 
Ok, fair enough, thanks for saving me grief. I can eliminate that variable. Air cooled it is.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 23, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> just get the aircooled, youll be kicking yourself later. i seriously doubt just venting the tent will work espcially when your talking 1000 watt bulbs. i learned this the hard way




Im kicking myself right now lol.  If i had an air cooled hood I wouldnt have to be running my ac in there right now. Thus saving lots of the electricity on my grow.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Sep 23, 2011)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Im kicking myself right now lol. If i had an air cooled hood I wouldnt have to be running my ac in there right now. Thus saving lots of the electricity on my grow.


 
Jack, I never realized or considered that. Running AC isn't cheap. 

This is where forums like this are worth their weight in gold. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 24, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> first one is pretty much the same as HTGsupply (big kahuna) but doesnt look like it has the hinged glass and costs alot more


Yeah that unit doesn't look like it has hinges. I think you have to unscrew a side cover and slide the glass out sideways(not a real good design). I think yer right about the big Kahuna. I was just throwing out some comparison links anyway. The main thing I feel like is to get a hood that has a wide shallow angle to the reflector so that you get a better light footprint. I have the midsized hoods and they just don't have a big enough footprint. It causes the plants to grow toward the center and close up the middle of the grow.


----------



## Locked (Sep 24, 2011)

BoneMan1000 said:
			
		

> Thanks fellas for the suggestions. I was wondering if it would be possible to just get a big reflector (not air cooled) and just suck the heat out of the tent with HTG's best 6" fan? I live in the northeast USA and I could keep my spare bedroom cool in the winter, because of the cold temps up here, and I could air condition the room in the summer. Just a thought. Thanks.




As one north easterner to another you cld go this rte....I use a spare bedroom for my grow tents and in the fall and winter it is quite easy to keep them cool by opening windows in the bedroom. Having typed all that i wld still recommend getting something air cooled. If you get an early or late warm spell you won't be screwed. Jmo


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> As one north easterner to another you cld go this rte....I use a spare bedroom for my grow tents and in the fall and winter it is quite easy to keep them cool by opening windows in the bedroom. Having typed all that i wld still recommend getting something air cooled. If you get an early or late warm spell you won't be screwed. Jmo


 
A fellow New Englander! Massachusetts here.

That makes a lot of sense. Having options is always good. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Locked (Sep 24, 2011)

BoneMan1000 said:
			
		

> A fellow New Englander! Massachusetts here.
> 
> That makes a lot of sense. Having options is always good. Thanks for all your help.




Lol....not quite that far up. New Jersey.    We get cold winters but not as cold as you guys.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Lol....not quite that far up. New Jersey. We get cold winters but not as cold as you guys.


 
Cool. Chris Christie land.

HL, regarding the grow tent situation. My one area of confusion still is the whole ventilation situation. The guy at buyagrowbox.com advocates a two fan setup with his cooltube systems. One fan system pulls air from outside the tent, through the cooltube, and straight out the tent. Then he has another fan system with a filter attached that scrubs and circulates the air in the tent and shoots it out the tent. It seems that you guys are saying that I only need to use one fan system attached to the air cooled hood and maybe attach the filter inline and I'll be able to ventilate the tent as well as cooling the hood. Do I have this straight? I only need one fan system or is the two fan system advocated at buyagrowbox the best way to go? Thanks.


----------



## Locked (Sep 24, 2011)

BoneMan1000 said:
			
		

> Cool. Chris Christie land.
> 
> HL, regarding the grow tent situation. My one area of confusion still is the whole ventilation situation. The guy at buyagrowbox.com advocates a two fan setup with his cooltube systems. One fan system pulls air from outside the tent, through the cooltube, and straight out the tent. Then he has another fan system with a filter attached that scrubs and circulates the air in the tent and shoots it out the tent. It seems that you guys are saying that I only need to use one fan system attached to the air cooled hood and maybe attach the filter inline and I'll be able to ventilate the tent as well as cooling the hood. Do I have this straight? I only need one fan system or is the two fan system advocated at buyagrowbox the best way to go? Thanks.



Have you seen this thread yet?  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51857&highlight=tent+growers+club

It has pics of a bunch of different tent set ups. I use one 6 inch inline fan (450 cfm) to pull the air out of my 4x4x6.5 tent. It creates negative pressure in the tent which allows me to keep odors at bay. I don't even use a carbon filter in flower. I exhaust the air out a window. You pull the air through the cool tube or air cooled hood and exhaust it out the tent, If it gets too stinky you can add a filter to the end of the hood. One fan three jobs. All your fresh air comes in the passive intakes along the bottom.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Have you seen this thread yet? http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51857&highlight=tent+growers+club
> 
> It has pics of a bunch of different tent set ups. I use one 6 inch inline fan (450 cfm) to pull the air out of my 4x4x6.5 tent. It creates negative pressure in the tent which allows me to keep odors at bay. I don't even use a carbon filter in flower. I exhaust the air out a window. You pull the air through the cool tube or air cooled hood and exhaust it out the tent, If it gets too stinky you can add a filter to the end of the hood. One fan three jobs. All your fresh air comes in the passive intakes along the bottom.


 
Yes HL, I saw that thread, great thread. This guy at growabox created a conflict in my mind with his two fan advocacy. Maybe he just wants to sell more equipment . I like simple solutions the best, and your ideas as well as the single fan setups in the thread seem great. Okay, I think I'm all set. As you, I could vent out a window or even into the attic.

BTW, this forum seems to be so appropriately named, "Marijuana Passion". You guys, and gals too, seem to be very passionate about growing. I think I'm starting off the same way. I'm very excited about this new adventure. I'm gonna do my damndest to do this right and grow the best bud possible. I don't think it has to be rocket science, but there are important details you have to be aware of. This first grow is going to be a tremendous learning experience, but I hope to get as many things right as possible from the beginning. 

I appreciate this forum and I'm lucky I can come here for moral support and growing advice. It's a great privelege. Thanks again!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 24, 2011)

One thing to keep in mind is that just because someone works in a "hydro shop", doesn't mean they grow or even really know what they are talking about.  I believe they are salesmen first.....

You may or may not be able to get by with one fan--many of us here do.  I think you should start out with 1 and see if it works for you.  I personally also run a larger bathroom type exhaust fan near the ceiling that runs all the time.  The Vortex that is connected to my lights only runs when the lights are on.  I do not really know if I need the extra bathroom fan, but I like to keep air moving around even during lights out and do not like to run the other one 24/7.  I have quite drastic temperature swings between summer and winter (over 100 in summer, down to -20 in winter) and actually change my ventilation for the different seasons.

i think most of us here enjoy helping new growers get started--it is part of "The Passion"!


----------



## Locked (Sep 24, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> i think most of us here enjoy helping new growers get started--it is part of "The Passion"!




:yeahthat:


Well said.....



Oh and for light hangers it's hands down Pro Grip......best hangers out there IMO.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Sep 24, 2011)

Goddess, if I have to make adjustments regarding cooling and ventilation that shouldn't be a problem. Like Hamster, I have the option of opening a window, or even installing a window mount AC unit in the summer (if absolutely necessary), or I'll just add another fan if I have to, but I get your point about being flexible in my thinking and to adapt to the circumstances. Thankyou. 

Hamster, funny you mentioned hangers because I've been thinking hangers. The Big Kahuna hood offers an upgrade option for hanging and I was thinking about going that route, it's called "Pair of rope wratchet--1/4" x 8'--150 lb. max, $18.95". 

http://xxx.htgsupply.com/Product-Big-Kahuna-Reflector.asp

Or maybe I should forget that and just try to locate a Pro Grip? Thanks.


----------



## Locked (Sep 24, 2011)

Those Rope Ratchets they sell look to be the same as Pro Grips just branded a different name.

Here is what Pro Grips look like>>>>



Looks like HTG's are a lil cheaper price wise.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Those Rope Ratchets they sell look to be the same as Pro Grips just branded a different name.
> 
> Here is what Pro Grips look like>>>>View attachment 176776
> 
> ...


 
Excellent Hamster! 

PuffinNugs, another great idea!

Thanks.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 25, 2011)

BoneMan1000 said:
			
		

> Cool. Chris Christie land.
> 
> HL, regarding the grow tent situation. My one area of confusion still is the whole ventilation situation. The guy at buyagrowbox.com advocates a two fan setup with his cooltube systems. One fan system pulls air from outside the tent, through the cooltube, and straight out the tent. Then he has another fan system with a filter attached that scrubs and circulates the air in the tent and shoots it out the tent. It seems that you guys are saying that I only need to use one fan system attached to the air cooled hood and maybe attach the filter inline and I'll be able to ventilate the tent as well as cooling the hood. Do I have this straight? I only need one fan system or is the two fan system advocated at buyagrowbox the best way to go? Thanks.


To answer your question here; I will be running a 2 fan system in my new room. One that is dedicated to the lights and one that will bring fresh air into the room and exaust it. The difference is that my new room is very big(14'x8'), and it will have 6 HPS lights in it. In a smaller room you can do it all with the one fan and just pull the air through the light. Technically the hydro guy is correct but it is a matter of the volume of your grow rooms. As THG said, you can do the single fan setup and see how it works for ya, and if it doesn't keep it cool enough you can add another fan and dedicate the one system to just the light. I suspect you won't have too though.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> To answer your question here; I will be running a 2 fan system in my new room. One that is dedicated to the lights and one that will bring fresh air into the room and exaust it. The difference is that my new room is very big(14'x8'), and it will have 6 HPS lights in it. In a smaller room you can do it all with the one fan and just pull the air through the light. Technically the hydro guy is correct but it is a matter of the volume of your grow rooms. As THG said, you can do the single fan setup and see how it works for ya, and if it doesn't keep it cool enough you can add another fan and dedicate the one system to just the light. I suspect you won't have too though.


 
Excellent/ helpful response Hushpuppy. If I was to try to sum up the responses here on this topic it would be that you can't go wrong with a two fan system, but a one fan system may be perfectly adequate, unless you're dealing with a large grow space, then all bets are off. 

There's no point in wasting money on equipment I may not need, as well as power consumption, so I'll defintely see how the one fan solution works out for me, and if it doesn't work out then I'll know that I'm not wasting money having two fans. Thanks for bringing clarity.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Sep 26, 2011)

I've been thinking a little ahead since I haven't ordered my growing equipment. I was wondering what strains are best for a beginner to grow? I've looked at a lot of different strains but it's pretty much a crap shoot for me as far as picking one to grow. My research has led me to White Widow only because it seems to be popular as well as potent. I want to ensure a successful first grow, so any experienced input would be appreciated.

Also, Hemp Goddess mentioned that I would be better off growing fewer plants as a beginner. I think she meant fewer big plants as opposed lots of smaller ones. I was wondering why, and can you yield as much with fewer large plants as opposed to more smaller ones? The flowering tent I'm looking at is just under 5' x 5' (55" x 55") with a 1000w HPS, so how many plants should I think about growing in a space that size? Thanks.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Sep 27, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> i would fit 4 nice sized plants in there, no more than 6 if they are indica but i dont like my spaces to crammed full, they seem to do better when they have thier space and dont fight over light


 
Thanks PuffinNugs, It sounds like quality over quantity. I think Indicas, from what I've read, grow shorter and bushier but White Widow is a hybrid. Lots of stuff to consider, many variables, like SOG and even autoflowering plants, but maybe those are advanced techniques. I'm probably getting ahead of myself.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 27, 2011)

I would agree with Puffn on the amount of plants. I have 2 cabinets that are 3.5'x3.5', and I put 6 indica hybrids that are mostly indica dominant. When they grew to max height(that I tried to keep as low as possible) they were wall to wall sea of green. The bad thing is that I lost yeild due to them fighting for light, and ended up losing 2 plants in each room.

Typically there should be very little difference in the yeild of plants grown in SOG (many plants grown close together to produce a "sea of green"), and in plants that are grown taller with space between them. SOG plants produce less bud per plant because of space issues while fewer plants have more space to produce more bud per plant(but fewer plants), so it usually equals out. 

From my limited experience, growing SOG style is very challenging and work intensive for a beginner. You will be happier growing fewer plants and learning how to do some LST and Fim techniques. Both of these techniques will allow you to get the most out of each plant. 

I started my serious grow with a new hybrid strain from Next Generation seeds called Blueberry Punch. It is a solid yeilder with real good, tasty smoke. MY plants have been very hearty and forgiving of mistakes. I got really good germination rate from the seeds and they clone real easy. I got a 10pack of seeds from Greenlife seeds for $50.00. got em in 2 weeks.

Look here on the Attitude at different strains or at Greenlife seeds, but look closely at the phenotypes of the plants more so than just at them being indica or sativa. The phenotypes will tell you how the plant grows and what to expect from it. I would only get seeds from the higher profile breeders at this point as their stock will be more reliable.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Sep 28, 2011)

Great stuff Hushpuppy! Exactly what I was looking for.

I'm convinced on the four plant strategy. The extra space around the plants will allow for Supercropping, plus I should be able to grow them nice and tall for maximum yield. 

I've been shopping for seed at Attitude Seedbank, heard good things about them. Thanks for the heads up about Greenlife; I've added them to my favorites list. I Still haven't decided on a strain but I know I want feminized. 

I clicked on the thread in your signature and I'm totally impressed with the great job you've done, very professional, outstanding! 

With all the great help I've received here, I think I can get off to a flying start, and I'm grateful, so thanks so much! 

Keep up the passion!


----------

